# Baltimore Fine Furnishings Show



## ToddLeback (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi, new to the boards. I'm considering doing the 2012 Baltimore Fine Furnishings show and was wondering if anyone here has shown there and if they thought it was worth it. I build pretty modern stuff, blocky, monolithic, with lots of veneers. I would appreciate any input about sales or comissions as well as just overall experience.

Thanks,

Todd


----------



## meikou (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd be interested to see any reaction to this as well. I've never heard of it and their website doesn't seem to say much about the Baltimore show.


----------

